# Einstieg in die Datenbankprogrammierung



## Arwen (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie man am Besten in die Datenbankprogrammierung mit Java einsteigen kann, und was man dafür an Java Grundkenntnissen haben sollte? Gibt es hierzu ein gutes Buch oder Tutorial?

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## The_S (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...22_001.htm#mj2fcd0f3478c5d311ea4f6aea90175960


----------



## Arwen (6. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Damit hatte ich es schon einmal probiert, bin damit aber nicht so wirklich gut klargekommen. Ich bräuchte etwas, wo es ausführlicher erläutert ist, oder vielleicht fehlt mir auch noch das nötige Java Basiswissen, ich weiß es nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## The_S (6. Mai 2008)

Dann fehlt dir vermutlich das Basiswissen - erstmal die Basics lernen, dann klappt das schon  .


----------



## Arwen (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, ist wohl so. Was sollte man denn sicher beherrschen, bevor man sich an die Datenbankprogrammierung wagt?


----------



## The_S (6. Mai 2008)

Schwer zu sagen ... wenn du ein gutes Einsteigerbuch komplett gelesen und auch komplett verstanden hast, solltest du dich an DB versuchen können.

Du kannst auch hier konkret Nachfragen - also was hast du denn nicht an dem Kapitel von der Insel verstanden?


----------



## ARadauer (6. Mai 2008)

hast du dir das kapitel angesehen? 
ich denke es ist doch halbwegs umfangreich und wenn man sich das als anfänger genau durchließt und verscuht die code beispiele umzusetzen (inkl db aufsetzen, treiber runter laden usw..), dann braucht man schon etwas länger als 20 minuten.



> Was sollte man denn sicher beherrschen, bevor man sich an die Datenbankprogrammierung wagt?


ein ganzes buch halte ich für übertrieben, aber die ersten 9 Kapitel von http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7 sollte man doch verstanden haben
...sprachbeschreibung, schleifen, if, primitive datentypen, sichbarkeiten, klassen, objekte, exceptions, ein paar dinge aus der api wie zb collections...

java ist nicht wie php wo ich eine quick and dirty db anwendung in 5 zeilen schaffe


----------

